# Rain-X on topsheet



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

or you could just brush it off with your hand. Unless your getting 5 lb ice chunks on your board does it really affect the performance?


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> or you could just brush it off with your hand. Unless your getting 5 lb ice chunks on your board does it really affect the performance?


no its just an aesthetics thing. i just find it annoying when there is a layer of ice caked on your board that you cant wipe off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

You could just glue a bunch of handwarmers to your top sheet, melt the snow right off.


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> You could just glue a bunch of handwarmers to your top sheet, melt the snow right off.


shieeett then how am i going to see my beautiful topsheet with all the handwarmers glued on?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

c1rca491 said:


> shieeett then how am i going to see my beautiful topsheet with all the handwarmers glued on?


umm pait the handwarmers and you can say you created the topsheet by yourslf


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

u can do what i do & carry a blow dryer around.. that works righ :thumbsup:
or u can do what everyone else does by slapping their board on the ground a few times :dunno:
is this a joke?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

mOnky said:


> is this a joke?!


No way man. It doesn't matter at all how good (or shitty) you are at riding if your board is all jacked up with snow on the topsheet. How will anyone see your sick graphics with small "core" company stickers on it?!?!?!?!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

mOnky said:


> u can do what i do & carry a blow dryer around.. that works righ :thumbsup:
> or u can do what everyone else does by slapping their board on the ground a few times :dunno:
> is this a joke?!


exactly what I do! OMG... must be rechargeable tho FTW


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice! so helpful and openminded! asstwats. maybe i just like having clean things. its like having a clean bedroom. i dont like dirtiness. are yall gonna rag on me because i want to wear clean clothes too?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

c1rca491 said:


> thanks for the advice! so helpful and openminded! asstwats. maybe i just like having clean things. its like having a clean bedroom. i dont like dirtiness. are yall gonna rag on me because i want to wear clean clothes too?


i wear clean clothes...for tha ladies


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

c1rca491 said:


> thanks for the advice! so helpful and openminded! asstwats. maybe i just like having clean things. its like having a clean bedroom. i dont like dirtiness. are yall gonna rag on me because i want to wear clean clothes too?


lol, dude its snow. and besides you yourself said...



c1rca491 said:


> no its just an aesthetics thing.


Not really a matter of dirty or clean. It will melt off after your done for the day as long as you don't just chuck it in your backyard. I would advise you to just brush it off with your hand, but idk all that dirty snow on your hand can be hazardous. Be careful typing your response, your computer keys are probably filthy with germs and whatnot. I recommend drenching your computer in mr clean, that should do it.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Personally I like having snow on my board, the more the better. nothing like ripping some pow just before the lift line and getting on with 10cm of snow on my board, love it. I'll always make sure not to jump and blow the snow off, the lifties always love me too cause they don't have to shovel as much.

Clearing it off before getting in the car is key though, all the maps / magazines in my car get destroyed from board drips.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Just make it a point to ride only icy conditions. Powder=BAD (no see my board), Ice=GOOD (hi pretty board).


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> You could just glue a bunch of handwarmers to your top sheet, melt the snow right off.


:laugh:

the visual is hilarious


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I wax my topsheet with turtle wax


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Does it help?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, a wax will help the snow/ice slide off a little easier. Look for a wax or a sealant and avoid polishes or anything that mentions removing swirls.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep one of these in your backpack. It's one of the basics for backcountry snowboarding. Otherwise, you can't get your souffles nice an brown on top when you stop for lunch.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously dude, you're snowboarding and you hate it when snow gets on top of your board? Thats like saying you love mountain biking but cant stand it when dirt gets on your tires.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

ChubbyGuy said:


> Seriously dude, you're snowboarding and you hate it when snow gets on top of your board? Thats like saying you love mountain biking but cant stand it when dirt gets on your tires.


So you don't clean your tires with a toothbrush after each mile?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

c1rca491 said:


> has anybody ever tried this yet? Putting rain-x or waxing it with car wax on the topsheet of their board to keep the snow off. I like it when my board doesnt have all this snow and ice stuck on it.


It won't work. The liquid water will bead up and run off the top of your board more, but it won't keep snow and ice from sitting on your board. 

If rainX kept ice from sticking then people could just use it instead of ice scrapers.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

RainX most certainly does keep ice from sticking to your windshield. It does work on some topsheets but not for very long.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys do you know how to stay dry while wakeboarding? I can't stand getting wet while I'm out on the lake.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hey guys do you know how to stay dry while wakeboarding? I can't stand getting wet while I'm out on the lake.


Try rubbing rainx all over your body. Works for me


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

PMSL at some of the replies in this topic! Although I did stuble across it as I was trying to find out the same as the OP! lol 
I was thinking of putting a light layer of carnauba car wax on my top sheet to help repel snow/melting snow/water away from the top sheet. Wondered if it was safe or would damamge the board in any way? 

Sad as it is, I don't mind snow on my board when riding, but I like it to fall off as soon as I stop and get out of the bindings.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I mean I guess I kinda understand, having 10bs of snow stuck to the topsheet while riding a long lift is a little annoying but to me that's a GOOD problem to have because it means it's actually snowing!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> It won't work. The liquid water will bead up and run off the top of your board more, but it won't keep snow and ice from sitting on your board.
> 
> If rainX kept ice from sticking then people could just use it instead of ice scrapers.


Pretty brutal responses in this thread haha, but this man is correct. It might help with whatever snow melts and turns to water, but actual snow and ice will still stick, especially on days when it's cloudy or colder.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hey guys do you know how to stay dry while wakeboarding? I can't stand getting wet while I'm out on the lake.


pff you must suck at wakeboarding :laugh:


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

ChubbyGuy said:


> Try rubbing rainx all over your body. Works for me


:laugh: I cant wait to see someone spraying rainx on before wakeboarding. 

Something tells me that if you put it on before swimming you don't need a towel when you get out of the water?


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Spray pam on your board, you wont be able to stand on your board but the snow will slide right off.....freinds did it one year....they had issues with thier stomp pads but there was no snow on thier boards.


----------



## Himynameissean (Oct 20, 2011)

Freerider91 said:


> So you don't clean your tires with a toothbrush after each mile?


I clean mine with a tooth brush after each ride 

But only because mommy doesn't like tire marks across the house when I bring it inside.


----------



## Himynameissean (Oct 20, 2011)

rc_moe2000 said:


> Spray pam on your board, you wont be able to stand on your board but the snow will slide right off.....freinds did it one year....they had issues with thier stomp pads but there was no snow on thier boards.


Oddly enough mountain bikers spray the sides of their tires/wheels/down tube and seat tube with Pam to keep mud off. Weird


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i keep a gas powered Husqavarna leaf blower on standby at the bottom of the hill. It clears the snow off my board in seconds. One time i used it to blow myself up the hill,, like a propellor or jet ski. Im telling ya it sounds crazy and ppl WILL laugh at you because it looks so funny. 50 mph UPHILL !!
A battery powered vacuum dustbuster works fine also. Keep it with you AT ALL TIMES. 

A bucket of hot water splashed onto your topsheet will clear that sumbitch in a real hurry. Caution should be exercised so as to not burn yourself, or others who may be nearby .


----------

